# 2007 E410 - Bed and Heating Fixes + others



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I took my 2007 E410 back to Becks to have some fixes applied as recommended by Swift.

1. Automatic Heating Controls didn't work on timer
2. Entry Light kept coming on
3. Bed Frame broken
4. Floor panel lifting

plus a few minor niggles.

All the issues have been successfully fixed.

1. The heating now comes on using the Timer on the control panel - either Gas or Electric. Nice to get up to a warm van in the morning.

2. The Entry Light no longer works on the timer but neither does it have a mind of it's own. I can live with this.

3. The bed supports were replaced. The new one's have been built slightly different and now feature a 3rd central leg. It feels more robust and so far is still in one piece. The old one broke after 2 days.

4. The floor panel has been screwed down.

A good job done by Becks on good instructions from Swift

Colin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bessacarr*

Hello Colin

Glad you are happy with the result.

I do not think my heating timer works, but as I always have the heating on, it is not a worry. It was complicated enough setting the alarm clock!

Russell


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Russell.....

Swift admitted to a design problem with the heater timer so it never worked. I moaned alot and they eventually came up with a fix. Once you get used to it it's really easy to use. 

But then I have a Phd in TV Remote Controls 

Colin


----------

